# Jigetiser Halloween Freeware



## rainwebs (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi,

we created so much Freeware stuff the last weeks that's time to present our new Halloween site in a new thread  

Jigetiser Halloween Lovers 

What will you find there:


Desktop Wallpapers
Screensavers
Printable Calendars (A4)
Printable Posters (based on A4 matrix)
Computer Jigsaw Puzzles
Screenmates (planned)

The most stuff presents a new kind of picture language. It's based on 3D avatar design (done with Poser 6). There's also a dedicated shop - if you like this stuff on t-shirts, etc.

Regards Rainer


----------



## rainwebs (Sep 7, 2005)

Jigetiser Halloween Lovers - Screensaver Best of 2005-2007


----------



## rainwebs (Sep 7, 2005)

Jigetiser Halloween Lovers - Halloween Calendar 2008/2009


----------



## rainwebs (Sep 7, 2005)

Halloween Lovers Classics: #1 Rank in 2006 at Google and AOL


----------



## silcrest (Aug 4, 2007)

My hubby forgot to mention our Avatars. In the meantime we added many new avatars. Have fun

Silvia


----------



## silcrest (Aug 4, 2007)

We added a new Horrible Advent Calendar, so you can combine Xmas and Halloween. Have fun

Calendars










Silvia


----------

